
How the U.S. Air Force Deployed Kubernetes and Istio on an F-16 in 45 Days - nfrankel
https://thenewstack.io/how-the-u-s-air-force-deployed-kubernetes-and-istio-on-an-f-16-in-45-days/
======
based2
[https://dodcio.defense.gov/Portals/0/Documents/DoD%20Enterpr...](https://dodcio.defense.gov/Portals/0/Documents/DoD%20Enterprise%20DevSecOps%20Reference%20Design%20v1.0_Public%20Release.pdf?ver=2019-09-26-115824-583)

[https://dccscr.dsop.io/dsop](https://dccscr.dsop.io/dsop)

[https://www.dau.edu/cop/cybersecurity/DAU%20Sponsored%20Docu...](https://www.dau.edu/cop/cybersecurity/DAU%20Sponsored%20Documents/5.%20%20Day%20of%20Cyber_DevSecOps.pdf)

